# Southside brew day April 12



## angus_grant (10/4/14)

In the interests of forcing me to finish my brau-clone build off I invited liam_snorkel and lukifer over to my place on 12 May for a brew day. It was a successful ploy in that I finished my build enough last weekend to brew my Hulk Smash Citra for the first time on the Friday night. Oh, we might possibly drink some beers, eat some food, and make some beer as well.

The likely suspects:




Angus: brewer for the day and provider of venue for brew day (fool that I am)



Lukifer: bringer of mystery beers and taker-away of Liam when we are done...



liam_snorkel: bringer of mystery keg, mystery chilli food, and apparently not banned

I have Goomba's Lord Nelson Cascading out of this Galaxy APA on the brew list for Saturday afternoon. I will be mashing at 2PM and hopefully cubing and cleaning up by 6PM in time to start munching some brew food down.

*Lord Nelson Cascading out of this Galaxy APA*

Batch size: 23L

Original Gravity (OG): 1.053 (�P): 13.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (�P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.21 %
Colour (SRM): 10.2 (EBC): 20.1
Bitterness (IBU): 30.4 (Average)

5kg (90.91%) BB Ale
.3kg (5.45%) Wheat
.2kg (3.64%) Crystal

10g (0.4 g/L) Galaxy (14.3% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
25g (1.1 g/L) Cascade (5.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
20g (0.9 g/L) Citra (14.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
10g (0.4 g/L) Galaxy (14.3% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Yeast: US-05

Dry hopped in Keg:
20g Citra
30g Cascade
Single step Infusion at 66�C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20�C with Safale US-05 

I've made this beer twice before and it is damn fine. Looking forward to getting it back on tap again and giving it a smashing. Keg hop citra + cascade = :icon_drool2:

Liam and Luke will be documenting the day so subscribe to the thread for updates on the brew, updates on the food, and updates on the level of beer we have drunk and our resulting silliness level. Hope we all make it through without getting banned from the forum.....


----------



## lukiferj (10/4/14)

I'm taking liam away? This is new information 

Looking forward to seeing how the new system performs. Awesome beers and food are just an added bonus.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/4/14)

Might just bring some Trinidad scorpions and my mini-randall.


----------



## winkle (11/4/14)

Brewday on a Monday? Living the dream


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/4/14)

Haha angus it's April


----------



## angus_grant (11/4/14)

Arse!

Any mods reading can you change the month in the title to April please?


----------



## angus_grant (11/4/14)

yay for mods. Thanks AndrewQLD.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/4/14)

The system


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/4/14)

Mashing in!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/4/14)




----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/4/14)




----------



## lukiferj (12/4/14)

30 mins in and clearing up a treat.


----------



## angus_grant (12/4/14)




----------



## angus_grant (12/4/14)




----------



## angus_grant (12/4/14)

The brewery is Closed!


----------



## lukiferj (12/4/14)

Who took a picture of my ass?


----------



## lukiferj (12/4/14)

Boiling good


----------



## angus_grant (12/4/14)

Hop pouri!!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/4/14)

Cube. The movie.


----------



## lukiferj (12/4/14)

Wort has been cubed.


----------



## lukiferj (12/4/14)

Successful day all round.


----------



## angus_grant (12/4/14)

Nom nom nom


----------



## bradsbrew (12/4/14)

lukiferj said:


> Who took a picture of my ass?


My money is on Liam.


----------



## Smokomark (12/4/14)

Safe bet Brad


----------



## Florian (12/4/14)

Very safe indeed


----------



## angus_grant (12/4/14)

Liam pontificating on the topic of ginger beer and sugars and yeast to my father in law. 
Some empty KK growlers in the foreground.


----------



## angus_grant (12/4/14)

Yay, the Belgian tripel is not terrible. 
Peri: if you're reading this, I'll bring one along to the swap for your expert opinion. The banana has faded a bit but so has the fusels.


----------



## angus_grant (12/4/14)

View attachment 70274


Liam pontificating on the topic of ginger beer and sugars and yeast to my father in law. 
Some empty KK growlers in the foreground.


----------



## angus_grant (12/4/14)

Here's what I think of clean up:


----------



## angus_grant (12/4/14)

Angus: save some tripels for the swap


----------



## angus_grant (13/4/14)

Last beer. Liam and Luke have gone home. 




My bro's asleep. Cube is asleep. Successful party!!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/4/14)

I may have been drunk at the time but that tripel was great


----------



## lukiferj (13/4/14)

Tripel was very average. If you need to throw them out I have plenty of room in my bin. Its in the garage and looks deceptively like a fridge :lol:


----------



## lukiferj (13/4/14)

Also balls


----------



## angus_grant (13/4/14)

He he, the tripel has improved quite a long way from when I drank it out of the keg (was absolute rocket fuel). I reckon 8-9 months might be the right length to preserve the banana flavours and age the alcohol out. Won't be fitting 8kgs of grain in the new system.


----------



## Florian (13/4/14)

lukiferj said:


> Also balls


you want his balls as well? Don't be greedy now, Luke.


----------



## lukiferj (13/4/14)

Florian said:


> you want his balls as well? Don't be greedy now, Luke.


 No one wanted them but everyone got them. What happens on the south side stays on the south side.


----------



## angus_grant (13/4/14)

phew, finally stopped ignoring all the dirty brew pots and bits and pieces and cleaned them properly. All draining now and will be ready for putting away tomorrow night.

I've got an intermittent bug when ramping to strike temp which results in a 1 or 2 degree over-shoot but then it doesn't happen again. I think it has something to with switching from constant heat into PID heating mode.

I also forgot to get the cascade from chest freezer at in-laws place, so used Nelson sauvin instead. Only just had enough to do the 30 min addition so that was lucky.

Brew day over. My citra smash is still cranking away with a healthy krausen and it has been 7 days today since pitching. I'll do a gravity reading tomorrow and see how we are going. Smells nice. And this will be first attempt at hopping during cold crashing. See how it goes.

Once that has finished fermenting I'll this batch in for ferment and should be able to get a full keg and 5 or 6 bottles as well. I'll give one to Liam, Luke, and my brother Duncan as a momento of the day.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/4/14)

Angus putting the cube to sleep:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5G0A5daVzc


----------



## Florian (14/4/14)

Reminds me of the infamous Stillscottish appearance at the xmas in July swap two years ago(hope you're well where ever you are right now):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LeMpCYVrRM


----------



## angus_grant (14/4/14)

Man, I don't want to listen to that video again. I was rubbish. And it's a pity I couldn't find my over-sized comical penis costume.

Still to the untrained ear, all bagpipes sound like rubbish so I guess I got away with it....

No complaints from the neighbours yet.. h34r:


----------



## angus_grant (14/4/14)

StillScottish certainly has more lung power than me at the moment. I could barely play for longer than 30 secs. He he


----------



## angus_grant (24/4/14)

Oh sweet deductive call of the siren
How is a man built to resist the seduction
Of the throaty and luscious Belgian lady?
Having being kept cold since friends of yore
Left after balls out and showed themselves the door. 
I can resist no longer, I must plunder the Belgian whore
But sad sad heart, there is only 4 remaining
And in storage they must stay for the joyous event
Late in June where friends old and new 
Descend on north Brisbane for a swap and drinks 1 or 2


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (24/4/14)

Got that way when my Barleywine went away.

But in waxing lyrical, I'm suck-ay.


----------

